# Rowing machine



## wafu (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm living on the Costa Del Sol between Malaga and Nerja and am looking to buy a second hand Concept 2 rowing machine model D or E. Can anyone help??

PS: This has nothing to do with our teams fantastic performances today in Beijing!!
Well done all involved....


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree we did well today, why dont you sleep on it and see if you feel the same way tomorrow! Regards Rob


----------



## Raffer (May 30, 2008)

sent you a great website where you can look for second hand or brand new goods


----------



## wafu (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Raffer

What's the website....?


----------

